# الموضوع الرسمى لنقل مواضيع الحريق و الصحى الى المنتدى الجديد



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الاخوه المهندسون الافاضل 
الاخوات المهندسات الفضليات 
تعلموان انه قد تم افتتاح قسما جديدا لاعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق 
و للتيسير على مشرفينا فى نقل كل ما يخص هذا القسم من قسم التكييف الى هناك و حتى يتم العمل باسرع وقت و اقل مجهود على الجميع 
فحضراتكم جميعا مدعوون بالمشاركه فى اعاده تنظييم القسميين و ذلك بنسخ روابط المواضيع التى تخص القسم الجديد الى هذا المووضع حتى يتيسر نقلها جميعا


----------



## مهندس من منف (28 فبراير 2022)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو أمكن معلومات عن تصميم نوافير المياه وحمامات السباحة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

